# Sage Duo Temp Milk Texturing Issue



## dilby (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi all- I've had a duo temp for 2 months now and have been loving it. However it's started to become loud when texturing milk and adding a lot of water when first using, even if I wait a while for machine to warm up. Generally if I make two flat whites with separate batches of milk only the second flat white's milk will be decent and won't be hurting my ears when making the milk. I'm wondering if there's a warming up trick or some other trick that I don't know about? The manual or machine doesn't specify to wait for any length of time to wait before using and I can't think of anything else I'm doing wrong.

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

What do you mean by the loud noise? Why would temperature be causing noise? However to maximise steaming power let it run for 10 or 20 secs or longer. You will see the steam get more powerful as the thermoblock is a tad hotter.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You need to wait for the wand to start producing steam continuously. I bit of water will generally come out of the wand initially -  unless you select water of course. than that is all that will come out.

The noise produced when steaming milk depends on depth in the milk and etc.

John

-


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

It sounds to me like you are not waiting for the machine to get up to steaming pressure before you start steaming the first lot of milk, so what you are getting is lots of hot water rather than steam.


----------



## dilby (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Realise I didn't do a good job of explaining problem so hopefully this helps:

I'm aware that you can get a nasty sound based on the position; the noise I was experiencing was just suprisjngly loud and Hugh pitches for a machine - one that you know isn't good for your ear drums- but it becomes more mellow after a few minutes.

I also always run the wand for a few seconds first to expel the water and get the steam going. But by the end of texturing you can see there's a fair bit of water in there - it has a kind of marbled slick to it.

I do think there may be something in the idea of it warming up properly. The problem is the manual doesn't mention anything about this or the idea of a stand by mode. When you turn it on the power button flashes for a half a minute max and then goes back solid. I've read some reviews online that complain about the model's long warm up time but I just don't understand what this time is or how to know it's over. If is leave the machine for too long it turns itself off, which makes me wonder how you ever get the mug warming plate warm enough.

I'd be curious if anyone knows the answer to this!

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

This is really different to everything i was told but... on the dtp i started inserting the steam wand into the milk as the steam was active. I found i would purge the wand switch off put wand in the milk and turn steam on again but by that time the dtp had commenced dropping the temperature for the head again thus i had water back in brief seconds from the wand. Only way i found was splash a bit of milk as wand was inserted active. Wipe milk up after that


----------



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

Could this be caused by lime scale on the thermo block, if you have had the machine for a while. I tend to foam my milk before pulling my shot and after turning the switch to steam i get a couple of small spurts of water and then pretty much into full power steam. You need to be quick between switching the dial back to middle and getting the jug underneath to switch back to steam or the machine purges the thermocoil with water to cool it. Only time my machine has made an unhappy noise was when i let the tank on the back run out of water. So maybe it's a flow issue again likely limescale.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

so the process for steaming is to turn the control to the steam setting and let it run into the drip dray until the wand is producing dry steam, no water and not in fits and starts. Then you turn it back to 12 oclock, put the wand into your milk and turn to the steam setting again. It may stop then start again, it may 'thump' straight away or not.

The steamwand is the first thing to play up if you need to descale, the steam power will be much reduced.

When you say horrible noises, are you just putting the wand a bit too deep in to the milk and getting the 'screaming' noise from that?


----------



## Wgl2019 (Dec 1, 2019)

I suggest trying some different positions for the tip of the steam wand.....

Try holding the top of the jug against the wand and pivot it to adjust the depth, this makes it easy to be precise.

I had some horrible screeching sounds when I had the position wrong, quite a subtle change made a big difference...


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Video


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Once these machines are steaming there isn't any heating problems. Brewing is different but many don't realise that getting the thermocoil hot makes a difference. One way of doing that is to steam first and then pull the shot as soon as the machine is ready. Not the way I did it on a BE but some one noticed that steaming had the same effect.

Scaling might mess up water heating. On a dtp I would run an entire batch of descaler through the wand by setting it for water. It's the thermocoil that needs the descale and I would suspect that the water flows more slowly through the wand than through the grouphead.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

catpuccino said:


> Video


  I suspect you are right about that. It needs to show the entire process including initially turning the steam on to get dry steam before actually steaming. Sound too.

John


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

A video would be very helpful as mentioned above. At a guess, I'd say limescale in the thermoblock / coil as per ajohn's comment.

Do you descale or use "coffee machine friendly" water which are not so susceptible to allow limescale to form?


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

Mine does the same if I am holding the mug at the wrong handle, and/or have the wand too deep in it.

I've just made sure Im holding it at the recommended angle, and is never a problem now.


----------



## SL29 (Mar 29, 2020)

adam85 said:


> Mine does the same if I am holding the mug at the wrong handle, and/or have the wand too deep in it.
> 
> I've just made sure Im holding it at the recommended angle, and is never a problem now.
> 
> View attachment 35791


 What difference would it make if you position the wand at "3" or 9 o'clock?


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

SL29 said:


> What difference would it make if you position the wand at "3" or 9 o'clock?


 Not sure, but given the advice (well, at least image above from the manual) to have the steam arm in that position; you'd be walking around the machine to its side to hold it at 9 o'clock surely? That, or mighty flexible wrists.


----------



## SL29 (Mar 29, 2020)

Roughly how long does the texturing process take you? I think I'm possibly dipping the wand too deep meaning I could be there for a couple of minutes before I get what looks like the right consistency...


----------

